# Pension entitlement question



## fact finder (10 Sep 2012)

I have lived in Ireland 15yrs and have never been employed.  We decided my husband would be the wage earner, and I would manage the children/home. I am english and 50yrs old.  Am I entitled to any pension here in Ireland and how can I go about obtaining a "stamp/credits". please advise


----------



## grenzgebiet (17 Sep 2012)

I have been hoping this question might be answered since I also know someone in a similar situation. Perhaps if you posted in the 'Pensions' section there might be some replies ?


----------



## Protocol (17 Sep 2012)

Read this:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/retired.aspx


----------

